# What Should I do?



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

Ive been feeding this feral pigeon couple for 6 months now, who we have named Thumper & Pidgey, they normally come in the morning for food, and later in the afternoon, the transformation has been outstanding in both birds but especially the male pigeon Thumper. I worry now, that they relay on us solely for food, if i have to move, i don't want to abandon them because believe it or not, i actually love these little birds, their personality and quirks help brighten up the dullest days. Ive also noticed they don't belong to a flock, What should i do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They probably do have a flock somewhere,they do have other hours they spend . supplimenting them is ok if you live in a place that attracting pigeons won't get them killed or poisend, or make fat and not active anylonger like they should not be..foraging for grains is part of that and when handouts are given it throws their natural comings and goings off and they get fat and reproduce more often which makes more feral pigeons. so if you have your own place and land giving a treat to them is no big deal, just don't over do it and give them more than they should be eating. 1/4 cup of seeds and legumes is probably a full days meal for one pigeon. they don't need much.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

i think all pigoens feeders are having the same concern. Just go with the flow. But 1 point that you may follow. Place a fixed amount of foods, no increment. When foods are given more, the additional pigeons will come to share the foods, eventually, the you will think the foods are not enough to make them full, and you will fall into the loop of feeling them hungry and sad.


----------



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

well if they do have a flock, i have never seen them, they will fly off in the day and come back in the afternoon where they hang around for hours sunbathing, preening and kissing. i give them about 2 tblspn each of fancy pigeon mix and a little rice for both meals. well we have no dogs and cats where we live, and i think the only threat to them is humans. they are very cleaver at keeping their feeding spot a secret. some pigeons do use our building as a watering hole


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I'm ha homer guy and I train my birds to a whistle so if you use a whistle or what ever maybe if you don't move to far away you my be able to call them to you. Pigeons are a very smart bird.
Dave


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Just have faith in them. pigeons are incredibly adaptive and resourceful. If you are not there for them they will find a neighbor to sponge from quite readily.


----------

